# Tire size recommendations, E38 740il



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

I just picked up a set of 18 by 8.5 rims for my 740il here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...RK:MEWA:IT

What size/brand tires would you all recommend I run? I'm looking for "extreme dry traction".... we don't have much inclimate weather here in socal. I currently have the massively fat non-sport tires on my car, and I was hoping that by having tires with a smaller circumference I could also increase my performance a bit.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone??


----------

